# Turn-outs?



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a few turn-outs.. Went through one of my bins, and did a little clean-up on some of the rail tops. These have all been serviced by myself, and are just sitting, along with their controllers. I still have more on my layout.. I got a few bumpers too..More of those on the layout.














i


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

a few more pix


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Very pretty. and shiny. They do clean up nice.

except that one cover anyway.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like plenty for a significant layout expansion.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Very pretty. and shiny. They do clean up nice.
> 
> except that one cover anyway.
> 
> View attachment 109897


I don't care much about those covers,lol.. Someday, I'll sand blast a couple, and see how they turn out.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Looks like plenty for a significant layout expansion.


The problem is all my lighting!! I'm also 100% disabled, so it's very hard to get under the table. If I do get down there, I must make sure I have something to pull myself up with,lol..Right now I'm keeping myself busy repairing Nintendo consoles and games. I was just playing tetris, one of my favorites.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

I like the old Flyer turn-outs because the position controls the current. So without extra wiring, you can run 2 trains (one at a time) between the main loop and a on/off siding (a "passing" siding).


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In addition with the Gilbert turnouts we can use single ended sidings to park extra engines on the layout, no additional wiring or switches needed. With conventional power they are the best. I am using them on my Christmas layout which is still under construction.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No doubt they look great -- you've done a fine job restoring them. A of course they look impressive on a layout and control console with all those lights. But those lights take up a ton of power. Have you ever given thought to LED's? They make screw-in replacements for these bulbs. Yes, they cost more, but they last longer too -- a LOT longer and they don't get hot. I've thought about using LED's when I begin permanent layout construction.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have wanted to change the bulbs in my many turn outs on my layout to LED's for some time but cannot find a supplier for a direct screw in replacement. Any body know of a supplier? For now I just make sure all the control levers are centered when not in use so I don't have the bulbs on and therefore no heat problem. Not real convenient but I make do.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not found any acceptable screw in replacement LED's for the controller boxes. I use 24V bulbs that are available from many vendors that run much cooler but the current draw is about the same. A separate dedicated transformer for the turnouts can provide the needed power without loading the transformer operating the trains.
Over the years I have purchased a number of SHS turnouts. As an alternative these controller boxes could be used in place of the Gilbert ones if you can find some.
Flyernut, I have been working on this years Christmas layout and just have some detailing to complete. the layout has 18" clearance to slide under for wiring work. It is really getting harder to do this. In years past I was smarter. On those past layouts with more operating accessories I put down the track, located all the accessories and electrical stub ups and then stood the platform on end to compete the wiring.


----------



## jerryj67 (Nov 6, 2015)

*LED lights*

http://www.superbrightbulbs.com/trainbulbs.htm
check this out for LED train light bulbs. Jerry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That's the one I was going to suggest...also check eBay for a supplier.

"WeHonest" on eBay is a silly name for a Chinese (I guess) supplier of electrical and electronic items. As awful as that may sound, they have a good reputation for getting parts sent promptly upon ordering and the stuff works well. They may also offer LED screw-ins. They truly do live up to their name according to sources I've spoken with.


----------

